# Pinnacle 9.4 freezes everytime during "make movie" process



## devlin (Feb 22, 2005)

i made a movie and when i go to make movie and click mpeg then click make movie the rendering begins and then it freezes during the first scene everytime. no matter what you render it in mpeg, dvi, i get the same thing. does anyone have any idea. i have updated pinnacle and the computer has a fresh install of windows. its a dell celeron laptop. 

is it possible that the capture file is bad?
should i reinstall pinnacle software?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

First I have Pinnacle plus but had the same problem with 9.4 assume you have the patch. Turn off anti-virus and disconnect from the web,don't try to do anything else on the PC....I do my rendering over night. 

How much Ram do you have?

What is the size of you hard drive and how much space is left?

Yes you can capture and the capture is bad quality

I've been making movies for 4yrs now so if there is anything you would like to know just ask.


----------



## devlin (Feb 22, 2005)

its 512mb of ram and there is no antivirus or anything. do i need to just let it go and stop being impatient? i have pinnacle on my power house desktop and im used to it going fairly quickly


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok so you have it on a PC that is not connected to the web so you don't have anti-virus.

First when you click on things in Pinnacle click it and wait for it catch up as it doesnt like fast clicking if you know what I mean.

Keep you HD well defragged....the HD you download the media files on.

Try to download the media in full quality...so you have good quality to start...its takes up a lot of room but its the end product that counts.

I have a separate HD just for those files....which I defrag regularly.

The rendering will take longer if you have put more effects in and if your out putting for DVD choose the best quality setting. If before you see some frames as your editing that are blurred or in anyway Dodgey cut them out and put a transition or something in.

For mine for 45 min of digital video that I have added many effects takes about 4 hours or more to get to DVD so be patient. 

I burn in the settings one more than I will need...say I what 3 copies then I choose 4 copies in the settings before I start to render...and the first disk I put in is a DVD+RW and when that is burnt I go to my home DVD player and check it...if it is no good then I can cancel the others and start again and re-use the disk...but if it's ok then I put in a DVD+r and burn the others..this way I don't waste DVD disks as there not cheap.

How am I doing has this helped and more questions please


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I suspect that your problem is the Celeron---Pinnacle requires a Pentium processor--800mhz minimun--1.5 recommended.


----------



## Evans1 (Oct 8, 2005)

If you go to the Pinnacle forum its part of the course having problems with this software.

What i do now and it works is. Modem, anti virus, f/wall all off and only have Pinnacle running.
Make sure in task manager only pinnacle is running.

Also today i formatted my HD and used partition magic and created a partition that has Pinnacle only installed on it, it i supposed to help apparently. Not had a chance to try yet though.


----------



## Evans1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I burn in the settings one more than I will need...say I what 3 copies then I choose 4 copies in the settings before I start to render...and the first disk I put in is a DVD+RW and when that is burnt I go to my home DVD player and check it...if it is no good then I can cancel the others and start again and re-use the disk...but if it's ok then I put in a DVD+r and burn the others..this way I don't waste DVD disks as there not cheap.


Smart arse... :up: Never thought of that..................


----------



## devlin (Feb 22, 2005)

i will look into the things you guys said. i still think thought the celeron should be able to do it just take longer. but when you watch the computer render the video you can see the bar and video moving and then it stops and won't move. now i haven't waited very long like 5 mins or so and it still didn't move. like i said though this computer is stripped to just the bare necessities to run so its nothing like that.

one thing i will try is reinstalling the software too


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

does it stop in the same place??

If it is a transistion it will stop there for a while.


----------



## devlin (Feb 22, 2005)

no it stops in random places, on pinnacle site again it states that its probably a background program or HD isn't defrag'd i guess ill have to try that

also going to recapture video. the video i originally captured has no audio probably because i didn't select the correct audio source in the settings


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is the quality of your movie file good??

Capture it in full quality and check the settings


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I use Pinnacle at work and not only does it freeze up it sometimes reboots the computer.

I feel your pain.


----------



## jcosner (May 19, 2005)

Devlin, go into the settings before you click the make mpeg tab. There is a VBR and CBR radio button. It is default set at VBR. Try switching it to CBR and give it a try. I had not tried making an mpeg since I went to Plus, but tried the other day. Nothing but frustration and hair pulling. I finally went in and looked at the settings before I clicked make mpeg and tried the CBR...worked like a charm. If it works, let me know here or post on the forum in Studio...most likely to catch me on the Studio forum. lol The funny thing is I didn't realize that the mpeg had the VBR and CBR thing before the other day. I don't believe you had a choice in previous versions...I only was aware they were changable for DVD creating. Go figure.

PS
I didn't read all the messages you have up about this, but after posting I saw some of the similar problems I had prior to switching to CBR. I couldn't believe how loud the drive was and I thought it was going to crash. Instead it created a very unwatchable mpeg. Again, let me know if it works for you.


----------



## sta98 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello Fellow Studio Users,

I'm using Studio Plus 9.4.3.

I'm having a problem with my ending file size of my project. I used the Import DVD to import a 60min file (personal disc, not a commercial one) which made a 1.9 GB MPG file. After importing it and doing some editing and creating a menu, I tried to Make Movie - DVD. 

It shows me that my file size is 18,346,797MB!, 39min used, 92min free, quality only 40%. I'm not sure why I'm having this problem. I've had no problems working with video captured from my Sony handycam, files sizes turn out fine, only when I use the Import DVD function.

Anyone else have this problem or a solution around it.

Thanks!

Sta98


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Check in help check view activation keys and see if you have *Mpeg-2 or Mpeg-4* activated


----------



## sta98 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help, bonk.

I have MPEG-4 Encoding/Decoding activated.

Do I need MPEG-2?, would that change the way the file is converted via Import DVD?

Thanks again for the fast reply!

Sta98


----------



## sta98 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok, I have both MPEG2 and MPEG4 activated now. I had missed activating that since my last format.

Anyway, I tried Import DVD again and my 61min movie file on the DVD imported as a 1.97GB file. I added the file to the timebar and went directly to Make Movie - DVD to see the file size. 

Again, it's too big. It shows 61min used, 71min free, 30,197,812MB size but now it's 100% quality. 

Any more help or tips are welcome.

Thanks,

Sta98


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you taking this right from the DVD or from a file on your PC??


----------



## sta98 (Oct 30, 2005)

From the DVD. It was a single 60min file that had been recorded on a DVD Recorder Deck. 

I think I have an idea about my problem. I read somewhere on the Pinnacle site that they do not recommend importing any DVD file that is over 1GB. Well, mine is 1.97GB so I'm currently looking for a free .VOB splitter, cut it up a little and then import it as smaller pieces.

I'll let you know how it works.

Thanks.

sta98


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes that is worth trying as it doesn't like working with very large files. When you capture from digital camera they are cut up by default.

Let us know how it works.


----------



## sta98 (Oct 30, 2005)

What does Studio look at when importing a title from DVD? I tried splitting the file and it doesn't recognize the .vob file alone. It must be looking at the complete set of files from the DVD? Any suggestions?

sta98


----------

